# Who owns Milwaukee now



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Techtronic Industries Company Ltd. of Hong Kong


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Michael Thomas said:


> Techtronic Industries Company Ltd. of Honk Kong


 Sad, Sad, Sad


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

They use to be really good tools but I don't know now. I never did like their battery powered drill though, the batteries were just not very good.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

i have all older Milwaukee cordless and corded drills and sawzalls, probably pushing ten years now, and i want to buy new stuff cause that is part of the fun of being in a trade: Buying the latest and coolest tool to come on the market.

But now I doubt I will buy anything new cause since they are not made here anymore it takes all the fun out of it.

This is not meant to offend anyone as I am only making this observation about any trade except my own.

I am seeing a trend in the younger age brackets of my trade of guys who don't even give a damn that they are buying import tools. Even if Dewalt and other American brands aren't made here (like you guys said Milwaukee is Chinese owned so they don't even count as an American company any more) at least some of the money comes back here to support what ever American jobs those companies have in admin and design jobs.

When you call them on it they just don't give a damn if it's even just an American name.

Maybe I am falling behind and just too old...

Do you guys suppose I am worrying over nothing?


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Do you guys suppose I am worrying over nothing?
............
Yes. My now Chinese owned Milwaukee cordless drill still works great. So does my Chinese owned Sanyo television set.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

No apologies. I fought them first hand.


----------



## Squishy (Nov 24, 2010)

No worries with the import stuff at work. They seem to hold up well enough compared to modern American-made stuff; the bigger names, at least. The most enjoyment I have now is in scouring local pawn shops in search of old tools that were made locally (in my case, in Canada). The old, built-to-last, indestructible stuff. I bring them home, clean them up, and put them to good use in my DIY projects.

Recently found an old jigsaw, from back before they were even called jigsaws (sabre saw, the label says). Made in Canada for the Eaton company (now defunct), an entry-level model at the time, but the gears have real sharp teeth still, the grease was still good, motor runs quietly, and the whole thing is inside a thick aluminium case. I will have much fun with this baby. It's older than I am.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

hvaclover said:


> No apologies. I fought them first hand.


 
We still are, it is an economical war now and we are losing.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Squishy said:


> No worries with the import stuff at work. They seem to hold up well enough compared to modern American-made stuff; the bigger names, at least. The most enjoyment I have now is in scouring local pawn shops in search of old tools that were made locally (in my case, in Canada). The old, built-to-last, indestructible stuff. I bring them home, clean them up, and put them to good use in my DIY projects.
> 
> Recently found an old jigsaw, from back before they were even called jigsaws (sabre saw, the label says). Made in Canada for the Eaton company (now defunct), an entry-level model at the time, but the gears have real sharp teeth still, the grease was still good, motor runs quietly, and the whole thing is inside a thick aluminium case. I will have much fun with this baby. It's older than I am.


Canada made some damn good stuff tools included. I have a fifty year old Monkey Wards Craft Master 3/4" industrial drill---all metal body with a ground added. Works great as a back up for going thru foundation wood plates.

I just don't use it in the rain cause it gives a little bit of a shock. Even works off DC for factories that don't have 110volts.

I have a Milwaukee Hole Hawg that hit a nail and broke. Been broke since '04 I think. So it's been either the Craft Master or the De Walt 24volt cordless for punching line-set holes in walls.


----------



## psyker99 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chinese merchandise has improved greatly. However, I prefer many of the older US made products like US made drills and hand tools because they are better. The Chinese materials are often of an inferior quality and the hand machining is not there. The consistency is not there. The quality may sometimes be nearly comparable but that is not the real problem. We got started buying Chinese goods because they were cheap but that is no longer the case. Tires at Sam's club were only $10 cheaper for Chinese made compared to US. Both had US company names. Milwaukee drills are some of the most expensive in the store although they are Chinese like Ryobi and Sears drills. If the prices are the same, why buy Chinese? Because we no longer have a choice. I have Ryobi drills that have held up to abuse but they were much cheaper than Milwaukees and have cheaper batteries. The point is the Chinese are driving US companies out of the market with cheap goods and then moving on to replace premium US manufacturing with their own at the old premium prices. They are destroying American industry and American jobs. If Chinese labor is so cheap, why are their goods, like Milwaukee drills and US branded tires so expensive. Is it because the US companies are selling out American labor while pocketing higher profit with essentially the same prices we had with US manufactured goods? When the Chinese are done they will charge what they want because they will make all the goods in all the price ranges. US competition barely exists. And, as someone said, younger people will never know the difference. Of course, the 10% unemployed will eventually figure it out but too late. What country can compete in the world with a constantly shrinking manufacturing sector?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

psyker99 said:


> Chinese merchandise has improved greatly. However, I prefer many of the older US made products like US made drills and hand tools because they are better. The Chinese materials are often of an inferior quality and the hand machining is not there. The consistency is not there. The quality may sometimes be nearly comparable but that is not the real problem. We got started buying Chinese goods because they were cheap but that is no longer the case. Tires at Sam's club were only $10 cheaper for Chinese made compared to US. Both had US company names. Milwaukee drills are some of the most expensive in the store although they are Chinese like Ryobi and Sears drills. If the prices are the same, why buy Chinese? Because we no longer have a choice. I have Ryobi drills that have held up to abuse but they were much cheaper than Milwaukees and have cheaper batteries. The point is the Chinese are driving US companies out of the market with cheap goods and then moving on to replace premium US manufacturing with their own at the old premium prices. They are destroying American industry and American jobs. If Chinese labor is so cheap, why are their goods, like Milwaukee drills and US branded tires so expensive. Is it because the US companies are selling out American labor while pocketing higher profit with essentially the same prices we had with US manufactured goods? When the Chinese are done they will charge what they want because they will make all the goods in all the price ranges. US competition barely exists. And, as someone said, younger people will never know the difference. Of course, the 10% unemployed will eventually figure it out but too late. What country can compete in the world with a constantly shrinking manufacturing sector?


AAARRGGGHHHH you hit my Hot Button!

I had a conversation with a Fielf Piecec HVAC meter designer. He told me that the higher cost to manufacture on US soil shows no benefit.

He didn't say the quality was a problem, just no benefit. Ok They went to China to save labor....how come we are still paying high dollar if they have a labor cost advantage in China. The Fieldpiece guy never answered.


----------

